# Checkbox prüfen



## laempisch (7. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe nun schon einige Threads zu diesem Thema gelesen aber leider nicht das richtige gefunden.

Ich möchte eine checkbox prüfen, ob diese angeklickt wurde. Nur dann solls weitergehen.

Folgende Lösung benutze ich für Textfelder.


```
if(isset($_POST['ueberpruefung']))
  {

  $allesok = 1;

 if(empty($_POST['name'])){
  $allesok = 0;
  $error[name] = "Bitte einen Namen eingeben!";}

 if(empty($_POST['strasse'])){
  $allesok = 0;
  $error[strasse] = "Bitte eine Strasse eingeben!";}

 if(empty($_POST['plz'])){
  $allesok = 0;
  $error[plz] = "Bitte eine PLZ eingeben!";}

 if(empty($_POST['ort'])){
  $allesok = 0;
  $error[ort] = "Bitte einen Ort eingeben!";}

 if(empty($_POST['email'])){
  $allesok = 0;
  $error[email] = "Bitte eine E-Mail Adresse eingeben!";}

if (empty($_POST['agb'])) {
  $allesok = 0;  
  $error[agb] = "Bitte AGB akzeptieren";} 


{  
$allesok = 0;
}  


  }

 if($allesok){
```

Jetzt kommt die Ausführung.
In meinem Fall sql

Danach:

```
// Hier wird die IF-Bedingung von oben geschlossen
  }

  // Ist der Wert 1 nicht vorhanden, zeige das Formular.
  else
  {
  ?>
```

Und danach das Formular:


```
<form name="register" method="post" action="<?php echo $_SERVER['PHP_SELF']?>">
<body>
<table width="200" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
  <tr>
    <td colspan="2"><span class="Stil18"><?php echo $error['name'];?><br />
        <?php echo $error['strasse'];?><br />
        <?php echo $error['plz'];?><br />
        <?php echo $error['ort'];?><br />
        <?php echo $error['email'];?></span></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="94">Firma</td>
    <td width="106"><input name="firma" type="text" id="firma" value="<?php echo $_POST['firma'];?>" /></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td>Name</td>
    <td><input name="name" type="text" id="name" value="<?php echo $_POST['name'];?>" /></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td>Vorname</td>
    <td><input name="vorname" type="text" id="vorname" value="<?php echo $_POST['vorname'];?>" /></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td>Strasse</td>
    <td><input name="strasse" type="text" id="strasse" value="<?php echo $_POST['strasse'];?>" /></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td>Postleitzahl</td>
    <td><input name="plz" type="text" id="plz" value="<?php echo $_POST['plz'];?>" /></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td>Ort</td>
    <td><input name="ort" type="text" id="ort" value="<?php echo $_POST['ort'];?>" /></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td>E-Mail</td>
    <td><input name="email" type="text" id="email" value="<?php echo $_POST['email'];?>" /></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td>Telefon</td>
    <td><input name="tel" type="text" id="tel" value="<?php echo $_POST['tel'];?>" /></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td>Fax</td>
    <td><input name="fax" type="text" id="fax" value="<?php echo $_POST['fax'];?>" /></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td>Web</td>
    <td><input name="web" type="text" id="web" value="<?php echo $_POST['web'];?>" /></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td>Benutzername</td>
    <td><input name="nickname" type="text" id="nickname" value="<?php echo $_POST['nickname'];?>" /></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td>Kennwort</td>
    <td><input name="kennwort" type="password" id="kennwort" value="<?php echo $_POST['kennwort'];?>" /></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td>AGBs</td>
    <td><textarea name="textfield"></textarea></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
    <td><input name="agb" type="checkbox" id="agb" />
    akzeptieren</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td><input name="betreff" type="hidden" id="betreff" value="Registration" /></td>
    <td><input type="hidden" name="ueberpruefung" value="1" />
      <input type="submit" name="register" value="Register" /></td>
  </tr>
</table>
</body>
</form>

</html>
```


Alles wird geprüft nur die Checkbox nicht.

Woran liegt das.

Vielen Dank für die Antworten:

laempisch


----------



## iLu_is_a_loser (7. Mai 2007)

Probier mal

```
if (!isset($_POST['agb']))
{
echo "Fehler";
}
```

Das müsste glaub ich funktionieren, bin mir aber nicht mehr genau sicher.

gruß


----------



## Thomasio (7. Mai 2007)

If ($_POST[checkboxname] == "on") {

// checkbox ist gecheckt

}

else {

// checkbox ist leer

}


----------



## laempisch (7. Mai 2007)

Super.

Das klappt

Danke!!


----------

